# Dojo Horror Story of the Year



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 18, 2015)

Whether the allegations are true or false, each scenario represents a different type of horror story.  If true, OMG, the poor children.  If false, what a shame such a good man could be taken down by a drug addict's gossip.  I take no side; I have no idea what did or did not happen.  I just found this horrifying.

The Curious Case of Dojo Pizza

*The Curious Case of Dojo Pizza *
*Accused of human trafficking, Loren Copp is under fire -- and in legal limbo*
By Doyle Murphy​There is a follow up story here:

Cops Arrest, Release Three Moms Linked to Dojo Pizza Trafficking Investigation

Here is a news story from earlier in the year, before everything changed after the allegations were made:

Bevo Mill residents take free self-defense class


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 18, 2015)

All I can say about this is a quote from the story itself



> Shelly Gonzalez, a social worker who has helped out around Dojo Pizza, says she'd be shocked if the allegations are true. However, she wants a definitive answer either way: If he did something, let him suffer. But if he didn't? She thinks of the girls' lives thrown into chaos, and how nervous Copp is to be seen in front of his own home.
> 
> "If this isn't real, if this is someone's vendetta? Oh my God."


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 18, 2015)

I would think that human trafficking should be an easy thing to prove, but it looks like the police are having a difficult time making a case.  It also seems that the claims were investigated first before the arrest.  They will probably get him on other things like code violations, but as for the human trafficking issue, if they had something it would have already been a done deal.

I'm not taking sides here just observing that the case is in limbo, police don't have evidence, a drug addict initiated this. These aren't characteristics I would want to have for my case if I was the detective.  They should have at least put in an undercover cop to do volunteer work gather some evidence first. I noticed he had a computer. I hope he kept it clean and that no one there was looking at stuff they shouldn't have been looking at.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 18, 2015)

Looking at this case more online, this happened back in October and there does not seem to be any news since then


----------

